# Boss Cow Looses Kingdom



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

Have a couple of cows just calved their second calf. One is the boss cow and has been brutal to the other for the 3 years we have had them. She WAS more than just boss cow, she was just a big bully in addition to the fact that she had horns and the wimp was naturally polled.

The other day things changed. I was nearby but busy and didn't see what started the ruckus, but when I looked up they were going at it head to head. After their parlay, the wimp chased X boss cow probably 100 yards before she quit.

Since then the X boss walks around the X wimp rather than through her. Usually at the feed trough she finishes hers first, walks around the bull (the dividing line) and runs off the X wimp. Not so this morning. She went around the bull and stopped short of touching wimp. Wimp finished, rolled around and ran the X bully off.

Watching the pasture activities is better than going to the movies.

Thought you might enjoy and relate to this.

Mark


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

yup, sometimes the ones lower in the pecking order get tired of getting picked on and take action.

Washington (especially the current admininistration) is screwed if the sheeple ever decide to grow a set.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

When I was in grade 9 a kid in grade 11 used to flip off my cowboy hat (nothin makes me more mad then somebody doin that). So being a guy that could fight but prefered not to I let it go for a couple weeks. One day I decided I had enough I saw him coming and just as he went to flip my hat I hit him with one of the hardest right hooks ever thrown. Teeth and blood flew everywhere. The kid ended up with a broken jaw and nose. That was the last fight I ever had in high school. I also see the wimpier horses put the boots to the tough ones alot.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

It is interesting to watch pasture hierarchy change.


----------

